# Guest Certificate for daughter?



## lariesen (Oct 20, 2014)

We own a Marriott week that we usually exchange through II.  We were thinking of exchanging for a week in Spain to be used by my 22 year-old step-daughter who is spending the year there.  I'm wondering if we can forgo the guest certificate for immediate family, or if it is still required.  She would probably travel with a friend - unrelated to the family.

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2014)

Technically, it's required, because the reservation won't be in her name.  It would be very inconvenient for her to not be able to check in, and have to straighten it out over a great distance, and very different time zones.  I think it would be worth the fee, to know she will be able to check in with no problems.


----------



## 1st Class (Oct 20, 2014)

Are you exchanging your Marriott for a Marriott?  I've done that and had good luck calling the resort and asking that they add my guest's name to the reservation.  Some do, some don't.  Once I called on another matter and the desk clerk offered on her own without my asking.  I wouldn't buy the guest cert before checking with the resort first.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 20, 2014)

I suspect that your daughter's age might make this even more important - I've found that people are much more accommodating to 60 year olds who look affluent than to young people in casual clothing!


----------



## lariesen (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you DeniseM.  It's good to know what's allowed and what's not - it's hard to find this information sometimes.  I agree that if there's any question of them challenging her on check-in that we should have that guest certificate.


----------



## lariesen (Oct 20, 2014)

We're not sure, 1stClass if it will be a Marriott or not.  Good to know they are sometimes flexible.  Good point stmartinfan about her age - and she's not the most patient person in  heated conversations so I could see that one not going well for her!


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2014)

I would get the guest certificate. It may be unnecessary or easier without one if the persons last name is the same. But for $59, I would get it to avoid any hassle


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 20, 2014)

This kind of question is asked all the time and there are always those who are quick to point out that they have had success in calling the resort directly to add the family member to the exchange reservation.  The rule for both II and RCI is that a guest cert is required if the member (and by extension timeshare owner) is not checking in.  It is a money maker for the exchange company.  It certainly doesn't cost them $59 to issue the certificate.  But like many of the rules whether you agree with them or not, you do agree to follow the rules when you become a member.  Resorts are also bound by that rule, that they are to require a guest cert issued by the exchange company if the member is not checking in.  Like individual members, many member resorts choose to ignore the rule knowing that it benefits the exchange company and not the resort.  

Like breaking any exchange company rule, be it renting an exchange or bypassing the guest cert requirement, it probably isn't a good idea to go publishing it on a public forum.  Not only could the member's family member without a guest cert find out that this time they can't check in without one, a resort, especially a smaller independent resort without the clout of say a Marriott could find itself disciplined by the exchange company for not following the rules that they agree to in regards to requiring a guest cert.

So in a pinch if you find out last minute that a family member will be checking in before the family member by all means call and see if as a courtesy the resort can make an exception and add the family member without an official guest cert.  Don't get mad if they can't or won't, they are only following the rules that they agreed to with the exchange companies (as did you).  If the resort will do it don't go advertising that fact as though it is the expectation rather than the exception.


----------



## 1st Class (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, Tschwa2, hit a nerve did I?    I was just sharing my experience not trying to start a firestorm.  I was speaking about my experience exclusively with Marriott.  It was their rep who made the suggestion so obviously it's allowed.  I don't know anything about Marriott having "clout" and I didn't mean to imply that I had done this at any other resort.  By way of background, I would never suggest breaking the rules to save a few dollars.  You see, I unwittingly rented an exchange from an experienced Tugger back before I knew better so I did learn something about the rules.   For the record, I don't condone renting exchanges, I simply had no idea at the time what that meant.

To the OP, a printed Marriott confirmation works the same way as a guest cert, but given the age of your daughter, you may feel better buying the guest cert.  Do be sure that she has something in her name in writing when she arrives at the resort.  If you decide to go with a non-Marriott all of this is irrelevant --  you will need the guest cert.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 21, 2014)

With RCI you can book the reservation and then add the guest certificate later if you think you need it. So you don't have to make the decision right away. 

You could, for example, take 1st Class's suggestion and after the reservation is made call the resort and add your step daughter's name to the reservation. If they won't do it then you could get the guest cert.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Not a nerve at all, but  it is breaking the rule to save a few bucks. It is an absolute scoff law- like jaywalking on the East Coast, people do it all the time.  I'm not saying whether I have done it but like any rule I don't think it is a good idea to go around advertising the fact and suggesting that people do it on public forums.  Again I think Marriott has the clout with Interval, that if Interval tried to come at them for almost universally not requiring GC's for family members, Marriott can tell them to stick it.  For those who don't know that it is a rule and there isn't a published exception for family members or family members who have the same last name as the member, I think it should be pointed out when the question is asked.  Then you can send a private message about personal experience when the rule is not followed and it has a positive outcome.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm kinda with ya Tschwa2....

This question is always asked in one way, shape or form.   The underlying reason is usually the posters way to try to get out of paying for the Guest Cert.   

Trust me....I find every angle I can to make vacationing as affordable as possible so I can do it as much as possible.

But, in this case, the rule is very simple:  If you are not going to be there, get a guest cert.


----------



## BevL (Oct 21, 2014)

Playing devil's advocate here, yes, it is Interval's Rule and RCI's Rule.  It is not necessarily the resort's rule.

So yeah, it's worth it to politely inquire if a guest certificate is needed.  If they say yes, I agree, politely thank them and move on.  But if they are willing to waive it, I'm going to sleep just fine at night by not paying for a GC, rule or not.

JMO.


----------



## travelplus (Nov 30, 2014)

I was able to call up a hotel and add my Grandfather's name to the reservation without any hassles. I really think if you are related and have the authority to checkin then there should be no problem.  What about having a letter stating that XXXX Step Daughter is authortized to checkin and have full use of the unit.

These Guest Certificates should be Guest of a relative such as a friend but not for a Son, Daughter or Grandchildren.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## travelplus (Nov 30, 2014)

BevL said:


> Playing devil's advocate here, yes, it is Interval's Rule and RCI's Rule.  It is not necessarily the resort's rule.
> 
> So yeah, it's worth it to politely inquire if a guest certificate is needed.  If they say yes, I agree, politely thank them and move on.  But if they are willing to waive it, I'm going to sleep just fine at night by not paying for a GC, rule or not.
> 
> JMO.



I would like to see in the Resort's Rules saying that a Guest Certificate is required. If its just an RCI or II Rule perhaps people are too afraid and just purchase it. But in reality a resort would have no problems allowing your guest to checkin and use the resort if you add them as an authorized user. 

Could you perhaps call the resort 24 hours in advance and tell them that your flight has been delayed and let your step daughter checkin? Mind you your week has been reserved and it would be hard for the resort to relinquish your unit because you can't check in. The resort accepted your reservation and should allow you to have anyone over 18 checkin so as long the maximum occupancy has not been exceeded etc.

In all my years of travel I have never been asked by a hotel to pay so that a friend can use my  room(I just added them as a guest to the room).  For all purposes i could reserve a room for  Sam Smith  ( so as long as he approved it) and add my name as an authorized guest at the Four Seasons. They would not say no as I'm over 18. The hotel would even let me put my credit card on file so I can pay for my incidentals.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 30, 2014)

travelplus said:


> I would like to see in the Resort's Rules saying that a Guest Certificate is required. If its just an RCI or II Rule perhaps people are too afraid and just purchase it.



It's not a resort rule - the resorts have *contracts with II and RCI*, stipulating that guests that are not named on the original confirmation must have guest certificates.  Some resorts enforce it, and others do not.  It certainly doesn't hurt to ask, but unless you have it in writing, your guest may not be able to check in.  Just because one desk jockey says OK, doesn't mean that the desk jockey that checks her in is OK with it, too.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 30, 2014)

Travel plus:
If you are really interested why don't you contact the TUG interval rep and ask about the guest certificate policy and if it really applies to family members.  Perhaps you can ask if the guest cert rule is one that the resorts agree to enforce as resort members of the exchange company.
This is the Interval rep's email:


> Interval provides direct email for TUG member support
> I have recieved notification today that Interval has created a special email address specifically for TUG members who need direct assistance with II questions/concerns/issues.
> 
> tugmembers@intervalintl.com
> ...



Below are the II terms regarding guest certs.



> 16. The Host Accommodations may be used only for personal and
> noncommercial purposes. Members are expressly prohibited from
> exchanging or renting the Host Accommodations, including, but not limited
> to offering the Host Accommodations for sale or rent to third parties
> ...





> In all my years of travel I have never been asked by a hotel to pay so that a friend can use my room(I just added them as a guest to the room)


Hotels have different rules as timeshares.  In all my years of staying in hotels, I have never been required to check out at 10am.  That doesn't mean that I can stay until 12pm or later at most timeshares.



> These Guest Certificates should be Guest of a relative such as a friend but not for a Son, Daughter or Grandchildren. Just my 2 cents.



...and I think that renting  a unit that you obtained via an exchange but find you can't use many months after making the reservation should be allowed to recover some or all of your fees but not to make a profit.  (That was a run on but I felt like running.)  That doesn't make it so and breaking the rules and then advertising that you have done this many times and plan on continuing to do so and recommending it to others doesn't seem like the wisest plan of action.  So if you plan on breaking the rules just do it and hopefully it will continue to work out for you in the future.

-edit add on
I guess for me it is like driving on the highway and then you see cars jumping onto the shoulder to get ahead when there is a back up. Sure a lot of people do it and you probably won't get caught but it is a rule and as someone who (almost always) waits its slightly annoying to see it.  Then having those same people advising everyone else to go ahead and do it because they have done it all their life and don't see anything wrong with it hits another nerve.  I can't say I've never done it but most of the time I don't and I certainly wouldn't go ahead and tell everyone else that they should do it every time they don't feel like waiting.  You are a member of II , you agree to follow their rules.  If you don't like it, don't join, don't exchange or buy a platinum membership.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 30, 2014)

travelplus said:


> I would like to see in the Resort's Rules saying that a Guest Certificate is required. If its just an RCI or II Rule perhaps people are too afraid and just purchase it. But in reality a resort would have no problems allowing your guest to checkin and use the resort if you add them as an authorized user. ...



It's not the resorts' rules that apply; it's II's (or RCI's or any other exchange company's) rules because you agree to abide by their terms and conditions when you sign up for membership in their program.  Here are the Guest Cert terms for II from item 16 on page 8 of the 2014 Buyer's Guide (bolding theirs) linked on interval world.com:


> 16. The Host Accommodations may be used only for personal and noncommercial purposes. Members are expressly prohibited from exchanging or renting the Host Accommodations, including, but not limited to offering the Host Accommodations for sale or rent to third parties through the use of a Guest Certificate or otherwise. Failure to use the Host Accommodations will not entitle Members to use the Home Resort accommodations for the period relinquished. Confirmations are issued only in the name of the Member placing the exchange request, and Host Accommodations may be used only by the Member and accompanying guests, unless a Guest Certificate is obtained from II. There is a fee for each Confirmation assigned via a Guest Certificate which must be paid, plus any applicable tax, when the certificate is requested. This Guest Certificate fee is in addition to the exchange fee required when the exchange request is placed. Notwithstanding the foregoing, Interval Platinum Members are not required to pay a Guest Certificate fee when requesting a Guest Certificate for their guests. *Failure to secure a Guest Certificate where required for a guest of the Member when the Member does not plan to occupy the Host Accommodations (including instances in which the Member has been issued Confirmations for multiple units having the same travel dates at the same Member Resort) or obtaining Guest Certificates that are used for commercial purposes may result in termination of the membership and cancellation of any existing Confirmations with future travel dates. Guests of Members who arrive at a Host Resort without a Guest Certificate will be denied access to the accommodations until the Member has purchased a Guest Certificate from II.*



I like to follow the rules, plus it would make me nervous to think that at check-in there could be problems without a GC, so I purchase Guest Certs anytime we won't be checking into the same unit that our guests (including our adult children) will be using.  But others report that calling a resort directly to add names to reservations has been done, so if you're comfortable with it then go ahead and try that route first - the GC can be purchased at any time prior to check-in if the try isn't successful.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 6, 2015)

This is interesting. II just deleted my comment with respect to adding family members' names on a reservation. Customarily, at least in my experience, hotels have no problems doing that because what you (as the exchanger) really are doing is taking on the liability should anything happen to that room, but notice how even a guest certificate does not release you from that liability.

[ok, after reading the wise and sage post of tschwa, keeping my mouth shut, but really...ok, I talk too much].


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 6, 2015)

travelplus said:


> I was able to call up a hotel and add my Grandfather's name to the reservation without any hassles. I really think if you are related and have the authority to checkin then there should be no problem.  What about having a letter stating that XXXX Step Daughter is authortized to checkin and have full use of the unit.
> 
> These Guest Certificates should be Guest of a relative such as a friend but not for a Son, Daughter or Grandchildren.  Just my 2 cents.



You hit the nail on the head. The law has different treatment of family members and a letter of authority is sometimes sufficient for most transactions. But in truth, most resorts/hotels are fine as long as someone is footing the bill.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 6, 2015)

Also worth noting that some resorts require a minimum age of 25, NOT 18 as a PP has stated, or 22 the age of step daughter that OP posted. 

Just be sure you cover your bases and ensure you have the age and GC requirements of the resort in question in place.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> This is interesting. II just deleted my comment with respect to adding family members' names on a reservation. Customarily, at least in my experience, hotels have no problems doing that because what you (as the exchanger) really are doing is taking on the liability should anything happen to that room, but notice how even a guest certificate does not release you from that liability.
> 
> [ok, after reading the wise and sage post of tschwa, keeping my mouth shut, but really...ok, I talk too much].



You posted such on the II Community? I can understand why they deleted it. In the end, it is IIs week and you are supposed to follow those rules. They are what you agree to when you sign up to be a member. It doesn't matter how the law recognizes family members. If you don't like it, you don't have to pay to be a member.


----------

